# Can I make a "Farmi" winch?



## abohac (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi guys. I usually spend all my time on the firewood forum but I looked up some old posts about guys with logging winches. I need some advice. I was pretty set on buying a Farmi or Uniforest winch. I have 300 tops to clean up and it looks like the perfect tool to help get the job done. the guy that works for said that we could make one for a lot less money after he saw all the stuff the dealer sent me on the Farmi. I am questioning this. First of all I'm not quite sure how a pto winch works or where to buy one. The Farmi stuff keeps talking about their "legendary clutch". I am assuming if I don't want to smash something all to hell that I need a clutch. Do all pto winches come with a clutch? Also, someone told me not to even think about an electric winch (the kind you would put on a jeep or truck). What's the deal here. Am I embarking on a lot more than I can handle? I can weld anything but, the question is will it work as good or better than the commercial units out there? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## redprospector (Mar 21, 2008)

Sure you can. Given enough time & money I could probably build a jet plane with a leatherman. 

Really though, you need to do a lot of research. Use what you like that Farmi uses, and incorperate your own ideas. Keep in mind that Farmi has all the bug's worked out of their product, and I promise that you will have to work out your own bug's. Get prices on your winch, steel, blocks, etc.
Put this figure up against the cost of a Farmi and decide if you *want* to build one.

Andy


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey abohac, I've also been looking at the Farmi winches and my mouth hits the ground in awe when I look at them hooked on a tractor at the dealer. It would seem like a neat thing to have. The prices are steep but, in my opinion, fair. I was also wondering if one could be made like you were thinking. I dont know how to weld and that kind of put a prohibitive damper on my creative thinking (I just know how to melt stuff together and get the seam all goobered up.) I would assume it would need a gear box and a load adjustible clutch but I'm just guessing (how else would you take up a load without smashing something all to hell like you say.) And I've also read about Farmi's clutch system and think the point that they are trying to eloquently relate is that they make clutches that don't smoke up in 5 mins. while modulating the speed of pull, under a 10,000 lb. load. I think anyone would want that feature- so dont waste any money on a winch that doesn't have one but, I think they all do . You sound like you are serious about the equipment you run so I bet you would want a clutch like that. 
Just curious but what model Deere do you have (I remember you saying it was 100 hp) I'm big Deere fan.


----------



## abohac (Mar 22, 2008)

LumberjkChamp said:


> Hey abohac, I've also been looking at the Farmi winches and my mouth hits the ground in awe when I look at them hooked on a tractor at the dealer. It would seem like a neat thing to have. The prices are steep but, in my opinion, fair. I was also wondering if one could be made like you were thinking. I dont know how to weld and that kind of put a prohibitive damper on my creative thinking (I just know how to melt stuff together and get the seam all goobered up.) I would assume it would need a gear box and a load adjustible clutch but I'm just guessing (how else would you take up a load without smashing something all to hell like you say.) And I've also read about Farmi's clutch system and think the point that they are trying to eloquently relate is that they make clutches that don't smoke up in 5 mins. while modulating the speed of pull, under a 10,000 lb. load. I think anyone would want that feature- so dont waste any money on a winch that doesn't have one but, I think they all do . You sound like you are serious about the equipment you run so I bet you would want a clutch like that.
> Just curious but what model Deere do you have (I remember you saying it was 100 hp) I'm big Deere fan.


We have a 5520, a 7720, a 8330 and a 1566 IH. As for the winch, the clutch feature seems important. Otherwise, I would have a winch that was either on or off. That seems to be a problem if the log you were dragging ever got hung up.


----------



## johnzski (Mar 22, 2008)

*winch*

aroundhere the old timers built their own jammers all the time. pto shaft used small sprocket and cable drum had a large one with roller chain between.a drum brake was behind the cable drum and was controlled by asingle master cylinder.like the new ones-pull down on the arm the cable winds in let off and it releases. more pressure the harder it pulls.I wonder how many millions of cords were skidded with those.


----------



## abohac (Mar 22, 2008)

johnzski said:


> aroundhere the old timers built their own jammers all the time. pto shaft used small sprocket and cable drum had a large one with roller chain between.a drum brake was behind the cable drum and was controlled by asingle master cylinder.like the new ones-pull down on the arm the cable winds in let off and it releases. more pressure the harder it pulls.I wonder how many millions of cords were skidded with those.



What do you think? Buy one at a little over $4000 (from your neck of the woods also) or try to build one?


----------



## czar800 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hears a winch I made Search "Homemade winch"

It was cheap to build and I"ve been pulling tops with it. I have put a cable on it and have been very happy. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEFcfHA_LJc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43HeelplQIU


http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=64410&d=1202333506


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Mar 22, 2008)

abohac said:


> We have a 5520, a 7720, a 8330 and a 1566 IH.



Wow! Those tracors are no joke! I tested a 5520 at the dealer once and I dream about it alot- usually when I have to horse my 40hp to get something done. I would guess you're going to put the winch on the 5520? It seems like it would be a little more nimble in the woods than the other monsters you have.


----------



## abohac (Mar 22, 2008)

czar800 said:


> Hears a winch I made Search "Homemade winch"
> 
> It was cheap to build and I"ve been pulling tops with it. I have put a cable on it and have been very happy.
> 
> ...



I have to tell you that plan was somewhat ingenius! However it does look a touch dangerous. Probably not the best place for kids or loose clothing.


----------



## czar800 (Mar 22, 2008)

abohac said:


> I have to tell you that plan was somewhat ingenius! However it does look a touch dangerous. Probably not the best place for kids or loose clothing.



Sense that video I have put Shields on it. Yeah it might be a touch dangerous, But after using it I don't think its as bad as it looks. Using the wheel brake as the clutch the more pressure the harder it pulls ( it not hard to stop pulling just let off)


----------



## woodfarmer (Mar 22, 2008)

*no*

farmi on a 90hp case 5230, pulled tons of tops, no problems. the clutch is important but so is knowing how to opertate the winch properly


----------



## frankyslog (Mar 25, 2008)

i have a machine that just may serve ya well, as an affordable select harvest machine. if any body is interested i can email the pics. 6 cylender cummings . 4 wheel crab steer. 4x4 hi low range ,push blade on front, newer 18.4. 26 firestones 99% tread .custom barko #80 knuckle boom loader 1/3 cord clam bucket. can use with or without log pup. will move alot of logs,tops ,or? it can skid ,push or load , just sitting around the farm. i have a newer fabtek and would sell it cheap. good runner , franky 1 231 468 1699


----------



## abohac (Mar 26, 2008)

frankyslog said:


> i have a machine that just may serve ya well, as an affordable select harvest machine. if any body is interested i can email the pics. 6 cylender cummings . 4 wheel crab steer. 4x4 hi low range ,push blade on front, newer 18.4. 26 firestones 99% tread .custom barko #80 knuckle boom loader 1/3 cord clam bucket. can use with or without log pup. will move alot of logs,tops ,or? it can skid ,push or load , just sitting around the farm. i have a newer fabtek and would sell it cheap. good runner , franky 1 231 468 1699


I'd be interested in looking at this thing you have Franky. Where in Mi are you? If you are close by I'll just drive to you.


----------



## RAS323 (Mar 27, 2008)

abohac said:


> Hi guys. I usually spend all my time on the firewood forum but I looked up some old posts about guys with logging winches. I need some advice. I was pretty set on buying a Farmi or Uniforest winch. I have 300 tops to clean up and it looks like the perfect tool to help get the job done. the guy that works for said that we could make one for a lot less money after he saw all the stuff the dealer sent me on the Farmi. I am questioning this. First of all I'm not quite sure how a pto winch works or where to buy one. The Farmi stuff keeps talking about their "legendary clutch". I am assuming if I don't want to smash something all to hell that I need a clutch. Do all pto winches come with a clutch? Also, someone told me not to even think about an electric winch (the kind you would put on a jeep or truck). What's the deal here. Am I embarking on a lot more than I can handle? I can weld anything but, the question is will it work as good or better than the commercial units out there? Any help would be appreciated.



Go to tractorbynet and search build-it-yourself for log winches. I got 13 hits just in that section. Quite a few people have made them. 

I have a farmi 351P, if I hadn't found it used, I was going to buy a wallenstein. I was told wallensteins are built like tanks. Good luck!


----------



## abohac (Mar 27, 2008)

RAS323 said:


> Go to tractorbynet and search build-it-yourself for log winches. I got 13 hits just in that section. Quite a few people have made them.
> 
> I have a farmi 351P, if I hadn't found it used, I was going to buy a wallenstein. I was told wallensteins are built like tanks. Good luck!



Do ya use your winch alot? I'm having trouble pulling the trigger. The saleman called me tonight and offered a $100 off if I'd take one so he can fill up his load. I really don't need it until July. If I could find a used one in good shape I'd buy it.


----------



## RAS323 (Mar 27, 2008)

I use it quite a bit, in fact I used it yesterday. (I also used my wallenstein wood chipper today.) I'm glad i got it, if that's what you're asking. It makes hauling saw logs and limbs so much easier, on me and my tractor. They seem to hold their value well, should you decide to sell it.


----------



## abohac (Mar 28, 2008)

RAS323 said:


> I use it quite a bit, in fact I used it yesterday. (I also used my wallenstein wood chipper today.) I'm glad i got it, if that's what you're asking. It makes hauling saw logs and limbs so much easier, on me and my tractor. They seem to hold their value well, should you decide to sell it.



Yes that's what I'm asking. I hate to have a $4000 piece of Iron in the shop that I don't use and can't sell (I already have a ton of that crap!).


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 29, 2008)

abohac said:


> Yes that's what I'm asking. I hate to have a $4000 piece of Iron in the shop that I don't use and can't sell (I already have a ton of that crap!).



Buy it, you really won't be sorry. After using it, you will feel retarded for thinking about it so much.


----------



## abohac (Mar 29, 2008)

Husky137 said:


> Buy it, you really won't be sorry. After using it, you will feel retarded for thinking about it so much.



I feel retarded most of the time anyway. The trouble I am having is that my dad is giving me all kinds of crap and says that I should just pull them out with a cable like he has done for 50 years.


----------



## woodfarmer (Mar 30, 2008)

if you want to part with your $4000 i'll sell you the farmi 501


----------



## abohac (Mar 30, 2008)

woodfarmer said:


> if you want to part with your $4000 i'll sell you the farmi 501



Golly that's really gracious of you but I can buy a brand new one for $3900


----------



## 046 (Mar 30, 2008)

keep an eye on craigslist.. recently there's been a few ramsey PTO wenches go for cheap... $225 range...



abohac said:


> Hi guys. I usually spend all my time on the firewood forum but I looked up some old posts about guys with logging winches. I need some advice. I was pretty set on buying a Farmi or Uniforest winch. I have 300 tops to clean up and it looks like the perfect tool to help get the job done. the guy that works for said that we could make one for a lot less money after he saw all the stuff the dealer sent me on the Farmi. I am questioning this. First of all I'm not quite sure how a pto winch works or where to buy one. The Farmi stuff keeps talking about their "legendary clutch". I am assuming if I don't want to smash something all to hell that I need a clutch. Do all pto winches come with a clutch? Also, someone told me not to even think about an electric winch (the kind you would put on a jeep or truck). What's the deal here. Am I embarking on a lot more than I can handle? I can weld anything but, the question is will it work as good or better than the commercial units out there? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 30, 2008)

abohac said:


> I feel retarded most of the time anyway. The trouble I am having is that my dad is giving me all kinds of crap and says that I should just pull them out with a cable like he has done for 50 years.



This will be so much faster and safer.


----------



## abohac (Mar 31, 2008)

046 said:


> keep an eye on craigslist.. recently there's been a few ramsey PTO wenches go for cheap... $225 range...



Now were talkin'


----------



## 046 (Mar 31, 2008)

there was a 10ton ramsey wench used for oil field duties w/PTO for $150. it was huge! 

was going to buy it just to have it around, but decided not to


----------



## woodfarmer (Apr 1, 2008)

so what do you want, a $4000 winch for $250???


----------



## 046 (Apr 1, 2008)

here's an 8,000lb PTO wench for $200 
http://tulsa.craigslist.org/pts/599012732.html

Ramsey winch - $200
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-03-07, 6:15PM CST


Ramsey winch Model 200-R 8000# capacity This is a PTO style winch, not electric $200. or make offer
918-691-8998


----------



## 046 (Apr 1, 2008)

here's another one... 19,000lb PTO winch no price listed.
http://tulsa.craigslist.org/tls/579995641.html

PTO driven winch
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-02-19, 9:10PM CST


tulsa winch has cable. pto driven. it is marked 19L on the cap and it is a 19,000 pound left hand winch.




* Location: sapulpa


----------



## czar800 (Apr 2, 2008)

This one In Pittsburgh CL ( wish I had the Money) 





http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tls/618153542.html


----------



## abohac (Apr 2, 2008)

woodfarmer said:


> so what do you want, a $4000 winch for $250???



I don't want a used one for a new price!


----------



## abohac (Apr 2, 2008)

046 said:


> here's another one... 19,000lb PTO winch no price listed.
> http://tulsa.craigslist.org/tls/579995641.html
> 
> PTO driven winch
> ...


I appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## woodfarmer (Apr 3, 2008)

well you mentioned something about having a $4000 piece of equipment in your garage. pick me up a farmi 601, jonsered 2171 bring it on over and i'll treat you to some real beer or whisky


----------



## abohac (Apr 3, 2008)

woodfarmer said:


> well you mentioned something about having a $4000 piece of equipment in your garage. pick me up a farmi 601, jonsered 2171 bring it on over and i'll treat you to some real beer or whisky



Isn't that 2171 a hell of a saw? I have two them for firewood and can't speak highly enough about them (Husky 395 is too but a touch heavy).


----------



## woodfarmer (Apr 5, 2008)

this is what happens when the snow starts to melt around here, beach is 28"x18', black maple got wet, but it floats pretty good when being pulled by the farmi, i have a video when i figure out how to post it here.


----------



## abohac (Apr 5, 2008)

woodfarmer said:


> this is what happens when the snow starts to melt around here, beach is 28"x18', black maple got wet, but it floats pretty good when being pulled by the farmi, i have a video when i figure out how to post it here.



When it gets a little sloppy I park everything and get ready to plant corn. I did get a n.w chain sharpener this week and I guy down the road gave me 300 tops to take care of in the next couple of years. Also the Farmi guy called and wanted to know if I wanted a 501. I can't pull the trigger because my dad and our hired man keep asking me why I need this thing when we already have have pulled a million tops with just a cable. I really can't give them an answer and don't want to go through the grief when it shows up at the farm. Nice pictures.


----------



## RAS323 (Apr 6, 2008)

[QUOTE/] Also the Farmi guy called and wanted to know if I wanted a 501. I can't pull the trigger because my dad and our hired man keep asking me why I need this thing when we already have have pulled a million tops with just a cable. I really can't give them an answer and don't want to go through the grief when it shows up at the farm. Nice pictures.[/QUOTE]

Once your father uses it and sees how much better it is, he'll wish he got one 20 years ago. Just think; if he got one then, he wouldn't have put you in this position-it's actually his fault you have to spend all this money.:greenchainsaw: 

Just do it you won't be sorry.


----------



## abohac (Apr 6, 2008)

RAS323 said:


> [QUOTE/] Also the Farmi guy called and wanted to know if I wanted a 501. I can't pull the trigger because my dad and our hired man keep asking me why I need this thing when we already have have pulled a million tops with just a cable. I really can't give them an answer and don't want to go through the grief when it shows up at the farm. Nice pictures.



Once your father uses it and sees how much better it is, he'll wish he got one 20 years ago. Just think; if he got one then, he wouldn't have put you in this position-it's actually his fault you have to spend all this money.:greenchainsaw: 

Just do it you won't be sorry.[/QUOTE]

Man I like the way you think


----------



## woodfarmer (Apr 6, 2008)

well my grandfather never owned a tractor, never owned a chainsaw, horse and crosscut saw blah blah blah. when he sees how slick it works he'll wish he had one 20 yrs ago


----------



## abohac (Apr 7, 2008)

woodfarmer said:


> well my grandfather never owned a tractor, never owned a chainsaw, horse and crosscut saw blah blah blah. when he sees how slick it works he'll wish he had one 20 yrs ago



Yeh I'm kinda tired of the "we used to walk to school barefoot up hill both ways" story myself. My dad gave me the same crap when I bought a TW6 Timberwolf (he thinks it's pretty cool now). Anyway thanks for the advice


----------



## 046 (Apr 10, 2008)

here's another winch in Tulsa... 12,000lb for $300 w/PTO
the ad just popped up in craigslist 

Approximate size is 43" L X 20" W X 19" H. Cable drum is approximately 16 1/2" L X 6 1/2" on first layer. Currently has a small amount of old 1/2" cable on it. Has a 7" X 5" capstan on one end. I've never had it hooked up, I took it on trade. This is being sold as is because I know nothing about it. $300 firm. Call 918 740-4689
http://tulsa.craigslist.org/pts/637755137.html


----------



## abohac (Apr 11, 2008)

046 said:


> here's another winch in Tulsa... 12,000lb for $300 w/PTO
> the ad just popped up in craigslist
> 
> Approximate size is 43" L X 20" W X 19" H. Cable drum is approximately 16 1/2" L X 6 1/2" on first layer. Currently has a small amount of old 1/2" cable on it. Has a 7" X 5" capstan on one end. I've never had it hooked up, I took it on trade. This is being sold as is because I know nothing about it. $300 firm. Call 918 740-4689
> http://tulsa.craigslist.org/pts/637755137.html



Thanks , I'll give him a call


----------



## hornett224 (Apr 11, 2008)

*treeMDS has a farmi on his JD 4600*

that thing is insane.i wouldn't think you could duplicate it for what they sell for new.it is very well made.it performs better than i ever imagined they would.


----------



## 046 (Apr 11, 2008)

Tulsa used to be center of the oil patch.... that was years ago. seems there's loads of old winches laying around...

there's more I have not posted..


----------

